# Fracino cherub won't heat up



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

I have fracino cherub bought new from cater kwik in february of this year, and i keep it on a timer switch. This morning i woke up to make my coffee as usual and found the machine on, but stone cold. Since then i've tried taking off the case and trying to find the red thermostatic safety switch but could only find a white one which would jiggle in place, or pull, instead of pressing. I also tried replacing the water in the tank with tap water in case the tds is suddenly an issue, but nothing has worked. I only use volvic water and backflush semi-regularly, but have not descaled yet. I'm also having trouble finding the original packaging in case I need to send the machine back. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

This has happened twice on my Ariete. Both times it needed a new element.


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

How did you fix the issue?


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Back to Fracino both times. May I ask when you bought yours? My gut feeling is a faulty batch of elements. Fracino were unable to offer any explanation as to why it might be happening. I've had mine for a year and had the element fail twice in the first six months or so. Touch wood the current one has been in the machine the longest so I am hoping it is all good now. As a result of the problem I negotiated an extra six months warranty as I was beginning to lose faith in the machine.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Ignore my question regarding when you purchased, just reread your original post.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

My second element that failed was put in in February.


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks, I'll contact the seller and fracino and get the machine checked out


----------



## thehandthatbites (Feb 27, 2017)

I am just about to take my ariete back for a second element replacement in 14 months, it's a joke. I'm actually fed up with the machine now. I wish I bought a rocket.


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

I cannot believe this, but after getting the machine repaired via fracino back when this first happened, the issue happened again and now it isn't heating up anymore. Is there any way I can get a replacement machine because I think this will keep happening again and again.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could be worth contacting Fracino and mentioning that several members have had the same problem and ask them to look into the problem.

It could be as someone has already said "it could be a faulty batch of elements"


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Since my last reply on this thread my Ariete failed once more. Despite getting close to the end of the warranty period Fracino replaced the machine with a brand new Classico (same machine, has had a name change) with a verbal new warranty. My Classico is now on its second heating element. Fracino replaced it but were suggesting that there must be an environmental factor causing the issue as they are not having these problems with anyone elses machines. My current element is approaching six months old which is the longest I have had one last, though I feel just by saying this I am seriously tempting fate!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would be inclined to contact them and point out that you are aware of several other people with exactly the same problem and that it is not

"an environmental factor " and you would be interested to know just how many faults they have had reported.


----------

